# What's with the /storage folder?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I had to change my tibu to /sdcard/tibu. Because it was defaulted in storage. I think I've seen other apps default to storage too.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

JellyBean had a different structure... been discussed many times...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

And for those who didn't run the leaked 4.1 stuff (OP obviously) JB added the internal sdcard to /storage/sdcard0 and it also shows as /mnt/sdcard. The two are tied to eachother and deleting files from one also deletes from the other. Not 100% but I'm guessing they did this mainly to change the way removable sdcards are labeled with the internal memory (we obviously don't have that issue).

P.S. not everyone is an Android guru and knows everything so no need to post useless posts in a thread. Just don't post if you aren't willing to answer.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> And for those who didn't run the leaked 4.1 stuff (OP obviously) JB added the internal sdcard to /storage/sdcard0 and it also shows as /mnt/sdcard. The two are tied to eachother and deleting files from one also deletes from the other. Not 100% but I'm guessing they did this mainly to change the way removable sdcards are labeled with the internal memory (we obviously don't have that issue).
> 
> P.S. not everyone is an Android guru and knows everything so no need to post useless posts in a thread. Just don't post if you aren't willing to answer.


Truth is i did run a leaked version but never noticed it before. Should we just leave it as is? Why do back ups get defaulted there ?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Truth is i did run a leaked version but never noticed it before. Should we just leave it as is? Why do back ups get defaulted there ?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


They get put there as that is what the OS calls when an app is looking for storage to save stuff. However if it's stored in /storage/sdcard0 on the nexus it's also found in /mnt/sdcard.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> They get put there as that is what the OS calls when an app is looking for storage to save stuff. However if it's stored in /storage/sdcard0 on the nexus it's also found in /mnt/sdcard.


 is the dual directories something we are going to have to live with or at some point this might be sorted out and only have one directory? it's a shortcut since it's also data/media, but I prefer just sdcard instead of storage/sdcard0...


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> JellyBean had a different structure... been discussed many times...


Nunyazz and his negativity. Happens all the time.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> Nunyazz and his negativity. Happens all the time.


Don't care for facts I guess.

http://rootzwiki.com...ge__hl__storage

http://rootzwiki.com...os/#entry805629

http://rootzwiki.com...rd0#entry776534

...

Teach them to fish... or I guess you will just keep feeding them everyday, after day, after day.....


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> Nunyazz and his negativity. Happens all the time.


You call it negativity, I call it not being an enabler. In the time it takes to post a thread and get a response, he could have found the answer with a quick search of "jelly bean sdcard".

You will likely reply "The search returns so many threads referencing those keywords", my reply to that will be "it wouldn't be an issue if people searched in the first place". I feel the same way about people using tool kits.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

/data/media
/mnt/sdcard
/storage/sdcard0
/sdcard

It's all the same place. Redundant? Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

nhat said:


> We know there is a search feature & we're glad when it gets use. We can't force everyone to use it so we aren't going to freak out & we don't expect you to either. It takes less than 10 seconds to search but ignoring a thread you're not interested in takes even less.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> is the dual directories something we are going to have to live with or at some point this might be sorted out and only have one directory? it's a shortcut since it's also data/media, but I prefer just sdcard instead of storage/sdcard0...


Technically, you're never really supposed to see this. To the average Android user, they'll never know. Your files are only in one place, data/media/, so it's unimportant.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> /data/media
> /mnt/sdcard
> /storage/sdcard0
> /sdcard
> ...


Due to symbolic links there is only one physical location, /data/media, but the mount point according to the ramdisk is /storage/sdcard0. This is not the first time they changed locations. In ICS there was still /data/media and /mnt/sdcard and /sdcard but /sdcard is a symlink to /mnt/sdcard. So the only thing we gain is one symlink. I don't understand why they did it but I don't see the big deal as due to the symlinks there really shouldn't be any difference from a user standpoint. Anything that points to /sdcard will still work.

Hopefully the explanation helps a bit.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> Actually my response would be the same as a moderator from this site:


Ohh. I didn't know you were a moderator. 
"Keep feeding them...."


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Due to symbolic links there is only one physical location, /data/media, but the mount point according to the ramdisk is /storage/sdcard0. This is not the first time they changed locations. In ICS there was still /data/media and /mnt/sdcard and /sdcard but /sdcard is a symlink to /mnt/sdcard. So the only thing we gain is one symlink. I don't understand why they did it but I don't see the big deal as due to the symlinks there really shouldn't be any difference from a user standpoint. Anything that points to /sdcard will still work.
> 
> Hopefully the explanation helps a bit.


Yeah its really no big deal, and I understand. Honestly /storage/sdcard0 bugs the hell out of my OCD. But I just pretend everything is /data/media and move on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Ohh. I didn't know you were a moderator.
> "Keep feeding them...."


The point is instead of making a snarky comment point them to the right direction or don't take the time out of your life to reply. It's not like it's killing you to see a post about a question that has been asked before. It's an internet forum it's how it works. People sometimes ask things that have already been asked. Is it really worth being rude/sarcastic over when you could ultimately ignore the post?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The point is instead of making a snarky comment point them to the right direction or don't take the time out of your life to reply. It's not like it's killing you to see a post about a question that has been asked before. It's an internet forum it's how it works. People sometimes ask things that have already been asked. Is it really worth being rude/sarcastic over when you could ultimately ignore the post?


Is this the only forum on the internet that doesn't encourage the users to use the search function?
In my original reply, I only the answer the question, and then state that it had been asked before. Something wrong with that reply?

I only replied with the search results after being called out for being "negative" and yet you call ME out for my actions?

I have been using internet forums for over 20 years and the first rule on every other forum I have ever been on was "Search before you post a question"

I have been on this forum since day 1, contributing both financially and with answers when I could, don't see how stating that a question has been asked before is considered "snarky, rude or sarcastic"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

OP answered and way off topic so closing thread.


----------

